# Can ANYONE run a VIN for me?



## MCoupeD (Jun 16, 2003)

It's a 99 M3 I'm thinking of looking at when I get home from my Middle East deployment - tyring to rule out candidates as early as possible.

The free report says it has 13 entries, which seems a bit high (My 00 MCoupe has 5, probably all registration changes/renewals)

VIN:
WBSBG9336XEY83431

Thanks to anyone who can help!!!


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

The car rolled over 13 times...he he.

How many miles?



MCoupeD said:


> It's a 99 M3 I'm thinking of looking at when I get home from my Middle East deployment - tyring to rule out candidates as early as possible.
> 
> The free report says it has 13 entries, which seems a bit high (My 00 MCoupe has 5, probably all registration changes/renewals)
> 
> ...


----------



## MCoupeD (Jun 16, 2003)

And here I was hoping to get a straight answer!!!  

It's at about 37xxx miles

So, are you going to buy a 330 ZHP coupe and sell it to me heavily discounted? I'll give you $29,000 for a fully loaded one... almost brand new. Deal? Deal... sweet. I'll take silver, please!  

When does Kubi come home?


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I can make you a great deal on a 2004 M3 Coupe when the new 997 TT arrives....he he.

Kubi is back but he leaves for good on July 17th. He's moving to England for good as his Visa is running out and the US is not doing a really good job at allowing foreigners to stay in the US because they might be terrorists. He can get citizenship there in 3 to 5 years and then he can get back into the US much easier. I'm going to miss his as we spent many hours playing with cars and racing at PIR and Thunderhill. It won't be the same. We'll all be up to PIR for triclub day in a couple of weeks.

Get your butt home safely.....I need someone I can beat on the track....he he.



MCoupeD said:


> And here I was hoping to get a straight answer!!!
> 
> It's at about 37xxx miles
> 
> ...


----------



## SASTUD (Feb 20, 2004)

*reply-vin ey83431*




MCoupeD said:


> It's a 99 M3 I'm thinking of looking at when I get home from my Middle East deployment - tyring to rule out candidates as early as possible.
> 
> The free report says it has 13 entries, which seems a bit high (My 00 MCoupe has 5, probably all registration changes/renewals)
> 
> ...


this estoril blue m3 has a disclosed front left fender repainted notation on the dcs sheet. call kuni bmw 503-643-1543 or pacific bmw 818-246-5600. they may be able to give detailed info about more history.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

*Vehicle History Report*

Vehicle Information

VIN: WBSBG9336X EY83431
Model Code: 9921 BG93
Model Desc: M3
Engineering Series: E36
Motor Type: S52
Color Code: 335 (Estoril Blue Metallic)
Trim Code: N5TT (Gray Leather)
Production Date: 1999/04

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
GLENDALE CA

Retail Dealer: 76837
Retail Date: 06/03/1999
Wholesale Dealer: 76837
Wholesale Date: 06/03/1999

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
Expiration Date: 06/03/2003
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

SCHEDULE MAINTENANCE 0036000
Expiration Date: 06/03/2002
Expiration Miles: 36,000

Vehicle Options
Code Description Code Description
0264 PIA CD BRKT SEDAN/COUPE 0554 ON-BOARD COMPUTER
0335 100% OPTIONS 0998 BUFFER
0095 CD CHANGER 0781 M-CONTOUR II WHEELS
0540 cruise control 0674 harman-kardon sound system
0458 POWER FRONT SEATS 0401 steel power sunroof

Repair History
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Defect Code Location
317799 55538 03/19/2002 03/28/2002 27,956 36021 5210031300 01
291173 50129 03/01/2001 03/02/2001 18,056 36021 34000077SP
85990092SP 01
275792 47365 07/07/2000 07/10/2000 9,427 36021 0065370100 01
47364 85990089SP

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS

DAMAGE DISCLOSURE INFORMATION

The vehicle described above has been repaired and/or refinished by BMW NA's VPC as described below:
Location Severity
FRONT FENDER-LEFT REPAINTED SEVERITY 1 TO 3 INCH


----------

